# Joe Kurz and Rejections



## JBird227 (Aug 11, 2005)

Just wondering how many of yall put in for the Joe Kurz hunts. Which hunts did you put down and how many rejections did you have? How many did it take for you to get drawn in the past?

For this year I had a double rejection that I sent in. I only put in for the November hunt. I know I wont get it this year though.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 11, 2005)

I sent in doubles also.For the 2nd hunt which is the rut hunt.I've hunted it 2 times and both times I used double rejections to hunt.I read in GON the only sure shot you have at hunting it is with quadrouple rejections.I think that is ridiculous.I'll hunt it one more time and I'm done with joe kurz.Just as big deer on other wmas and you can hunt them every other year.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 12, 2005)

*Joe Kurz*

I used double rejection last year and was drawn...Saw several bucks that were "close", but I wanted a "bigun"....
I plan to attend as much of the archery days as I can, and the primitive
weapons hunt....
It is a beautiful place, especially during full moon...Seeing the moon rise on
some of the large fields, is spectacular....

7mag hunter


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 12, 2005)

7MAG Which hunt did you go on?


----------



## killNgrill (Aug 12, 2005)

Was on the first hunt last year, too hot, saw a few, but they werent that active. 2nd hunt, dad killed a 10 and saw another 8 and somethin else HUGE ran out in front of his truck @ 0dark 30 am. Ill be on the 2nd hunt from now on, ill be patient for a good'un. 
7mag- fyi p.w. is doe only, didnt know if you knew that


----------



## HuntinTom (Aug 12, 2005)

I hunted the first hunt a couple of years ago with a double rejection -- Saw a fair amount of bucks, and a ton of deer -- One buck was a shooter by the WMA standards, but not what I waited for two years for -- I'll hopefully be back on the second hunt next year...


----------



## sweatequity (Aug 12, 2005)

*I put in*

for both hunts just to get on the list!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 12, 2005)

I put in for the second hunt with no rejections so I might get to hunt it with 4 years. I think/hope it is worth it.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 13, 2005)

I've seen bucks on the place that wood make your mouth water!Most of these were back before the wma had any gates up and you could ride all around it in august.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 13, 2005)

*Joe Kurz*

I hunted 2nd quota hunt last year....I will submit only 1 hunt this year to get
rejection, and again next year...Untill I get another chance to go....
I plan to go during archery, and PW to help thin out the does.....
The DNR personell, indicated low doe harvest, as most hunters try to hold out
for bucks, and let the does walk...So hopefully I can take a doe or two this year...Plus, it is a beautiful place with lots of remote hardwood "hidey holes"
that just may produce a nice buck during archery...Then 'does look out",
during PW....

7mag hunter


----------



## Murdock (Aug 13, 2005)

Is the archery hunt Quota or open.....?


----------



## HuntinTom (Aug 13, 2005)

Murdock said:
			
		

> Is the archery hunt Quota or open.....?


It's open with a sign-in...


----------



## JBird227 (Aug 15, 2005)

lll be down there alot for bow season, really dought I will get drawn for the gun hunt. KillNgrill and I are going to car pull so hopefully I should be down there all the time!! Cant wait!


----------



## JBird227 (Aug 16, 2005)

I cant remember when those rejections come back in the mail, anybody remember?


----------



## killNgrill (Aug 16, 2005)

If i remember correct its late sept early oct? oh and its car POOL


----------



## JBird227 (Aug 16, 2005)

killNgrill said:
			
		

> If i remember correct its late sept early oct? oh and its car POOL


----------



## jon-jon (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey i've been scouting around in Joe kurz .Now let me ask a question how many of you guys have seen that piebald buck.


----------



## meriwether john (Aug 18, 2005)

The best wma I've hunted. Was on the 2nd hunt last year for the 2nd time. took 3 rejections. was disappointed in the size bucks people were shooting. maybe they weren't aware of what haunts that place. saw one harvested buck that was a good shooter(11pt. I think) used to hunt adjoining property in the 80's and family hunted the area since the 60's. know the place well. will bow hunt it some but I live about 12 miles away and hunt here more than at Kurz. plan on taking some Woodyite's to bow the place this year though --just have to fight the crowds but not many usually where I am. saw 9 antlered bucks last quota hunt(brother and myself) total of 44 deer in 3 days didn't hunt all 4 a couple of the 3 we hunted had storms with lots of lightning which ran us out of the woods for long periods thereby hampering efforts to see more deer. saw only one that I would have taken--the previous buck mentioned--he was taken less than 100 yds from stand.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 18, 2005)

How big is the piebald buck?I used to hunt it for a week or 2 every year during bow season.The crowds are bigger than they used to be.Some of yall want to get up an go down one thursday fri and sat.Let me know.


----------



## jon-jon (Aug 18, 2005)

He's a seven ptr.I'm not sure if he's big enough.I'll probally be up there sat or sun. I have a black honda passport.


----------



## wolf3006 (Aug 31, 2005)

I put in a double for the second hunt at joe kurtz and can only hope.


----------



## meriwether john (Aug 31, 2005)

Hate to bust the bubble but several triples were rejected last year. The first hunt may be a possibility.


----------



## JBird227 (Aug 31, 2005)

Any of yall brave enough to go dove hunting down there on opening day?


----------



## meriwether john (Sep 2, 2005)

will be on a tractor 12 miles away.
Have fun!!


----------



## JohnnyT (Sep 6, 2005)

*3 rejections the charm ?*

I have never hunted it but hope to this year.  I sent in a triple rejection card and hope to get drawn for the 2nd hunt.  Hope to scout some towards the end of bow season, maybe try and get in some bow hunting at the same time.  I rode by there a couple of saturdays ago and I was amazed to see so many vehicles of people scouting? I just wish I could've joined in but had the family with me and dressed up from another event.  If I had my permanone with me, maybe we could have all trounced thru the woods in our dress clothes.  Good luck to you guys in the bow opener !


----------



## JBird227 (Sep 7, 2005)

Went and checked out some spots I found during turkey season. Found 2 great places that are LOADED with muscadines. Cant wait for the season to open up!


----------



## killNgrill (Sep 7, 2005)

Bird, they are loaded because there are no deer left on joe kurz, remember?


----------



## JBird227 (Sep 8, 2005)

killNgrill said:
			
		

> Bird, they are loaded because there are no deer left on joe kurz, remember?


Yep


----------



## newmoon (Sep 25, 2005)

*Got picked for the second hunt on joe kurz*

Fellows I had three rejections and have hunted the place one time with a gun and once with a bow. The way my job is and the price of gas I wont get to do much scouting, I know this is asking a lot but would some of you guys that hunted last year give me a little help with what area to scout and hunt. I gave up a trip to southeastern ohio to hunt the place so my wife could go. I have hunted the area across from the camp site but I think every one else did too three years ago. If you will give a hillbilly a little advise please pm me.                             thanks  newmoon


----------



## meriwether john (Sep 26, 2005)

Got my rejection. 

Newmoon--- can you get a day off during the week in the next 2 weeks? I'll gladly show you some areas with less pressure than the fields and power lines.


----------



## newmoon (Sep 27, 2005)

*I  sure can*

I can get off any day next week except monday, That would be a real blessing.  Just name the day and time I need to be there.                thanks                 newmoon


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 27, 2005)

I got my 3rd rejection for JK.I've hunted it 2 times now with 2 rejections and this time its gonna take atleast 3 if not 4.Atleast all them 1.5 yr olds I saw the last time I hunted will be GROWN.If any are still alive!


----------

